# High Ratio Shortening with Buttercream Icing...



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi!

I'll try to keep this brief.  I'm an amateur cake decorator and I just learned that High ratio shortening can be used in Buttercream icing.  So what is High ratio shortening? and what is the advantage of using it in icing??  I've been using regular shortening in my icings for piping and icing cakes, but I've never been all too thrilled with the recipe I'm using.   Half the time I find it's too sweet, and if I add butter it alters the color of the icing. So now I'm researching what's the best chemical balance for Buttercream icing, and how can I make it taste just as good without chalking it full of icing sugar or Butter?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Tamara and welcome to Chef Talk.

You posted your pastry question on the Welcome Forum, which is for introductions. I'll move this thread to the proper forum, where it'll get better visibility. Please do come back and introduce yourself to us. 

Good luck with your baking pursuits!

Mezzaluna


----------

